# Are Chihuahuas known to be clingy to one person?



## Shadow's Mammy's (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey everybody, 

Random question that has been on my mind, Are Chihuahuas known to be clingy to one person? 

My partner bought Shadow out of her money(although she is both of our dog) But Shadow never listens to her or respond.When I come in from work or college Shadow is ll over me following me, even when i sit down she cuddles into me or when i sleep she falls asleep cuddling me. 

When we first got shadow I rarely saw her as i was in college, and my partner was with her 24/7. so as you can understand my partner is kinda annoyed that Shadow doesn't "like" her when she minded her as a pup and looked after her. 

Regards, 

Mitch


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

In my experience, it depends on the individual dog. My moms chi Rocky was brought into the home for my mom, but he is extremely attached to my sister. He will always choose to be with her over all others. It's just me and Toby at my house, so of course he is very attached to me. But our last chi was a family dog. He loved all of us equally. I think some dogs just "click" with a specific person in the household.

If your partner wants to bond with her, have her feed, walk, and train her. These activities, especially walking, will foster a rapport and trust from dog to human. Hopefully it will help. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Shadow's Mammy's (Jan 9, 2012)

the thing is my partner actually feeds her walks her and trained her over my college commitments lol 

its quite funny tho as shadow will leave her side and chose to cuddle me lol 


-mitch


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

When I was reading a general description of the chihuahua before I brought mine home, I was really worried that she wouldn't bond with me. I even read information saying that if you weren't the person holding the chi on the way home that all hope would be lost for bonding. 

I think that a lot of dogs, regardless of breed, will bond more strongly with one person over others. I'm not convinced that it's just chihuahuas. My dog is bonded quite closely with me, but she's just as happy with my husband or our parents.


----------



## Shadow's Mammy's (Jan 9, 2012)

ya i was just curious id anyone else experience this with Chihuahuas. I agree that I know it happens with all breeds, and it highly depends on the dog as they are all different but was just curious was it common trait in a Chi.  

Regards, 
Mitch


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

One of mine is mine only,the other one loves everybody(both females) so it depends on the dog i suppose,my sheltie (Male) is mine only as well


----------



## Shadow's Mammy's (Jan 9, 2012)

ya Shadow is highly independent also, so she kind of cuddles when it suits her haha. but ya def depends on the dog  just wondering was it a trait in Chis to stick to one person.  

Regards 
Mitch


----------



## Wiz (Feb 2, 2013)

Junior always goes to my husband when he wants to play and to me when he is tiered or does not feel well 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Personally I think it is.
My female dog belongs to my husband, she just chose him! and my male is all mine.
Both dogs are friendly and will tolerate other people but they do not want to be left with them and they won't generally snuggle with other people. 

When my husband goes out, his dog (Mimi) will lay on the mat at the front door and wait for him. My dog has been known to cry at the shower door for me. 

This is part of the beauty of owning a Chihuahua they are very devoted and loyal.


----------



## Shadow's Mammy's (Jan 9, 2012)

Wiz said:


> Junior always goes to my husband when he wants to play and to me when he is tiered or does not feel well
> 
> 
> awww so he knows who is best for the situation. Chis are so clever  also so cute


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

None of my 5 are 'clingy' at all, but they all adore me compared to other people (except for my 12yo whom 2 adore until they've had their g'day cuddle & then return to me).

Of my 5, it's only the 2 girls who will initiate cuddles with others (visiting friends), 1 boy stays well clear & the other two will approach but won't push for pick-ups etc.

I would say that generally speaking they definitely give their love & devotion to one person in the main.


----------



## Shadow's Mammy's (Jan 9, 2012)

KittyD said:


> Personally I think it is.
> My female dog belongs to my husband, she just chose him! and my male is all mine.
> Both dogs are friendly and will tolerate other people but they do not want to be left with them and they won't generally snuggle with other people.
> 
> ...


Ya that is what i was thinking that they are very loyal to one person. although they love being around other dogs and people because Shadow loves the attention but she still would follow me everywhere hence the name "shadow" haha 

Shadow always sits or finds space beside me to snuggle up haha shes a rogue, but so devoted and loyal to me like you said


----------



## Shadow's Mammy's (Jan 9, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> None of my 5 are 'clingy' at all, but they all adore me compared to other people (except for my 12yo whom 2 adore until they've had their g'day cuddle & then return to me).
> 
> Of my 5, it's only the 2 girls who will initiate cuddles with others (visiting friends), 1 boy stays well clear & the other two will approach but won't push for pick-ups etc.
> 
> I would say that generally speaking they definitely give their love & devotion to one person in the main.


Aww thats cute. I am sorry, i didn't mean clingy in a bad way i just meant it like you said the devotion,love and loyalty to one person. 

Our Chi loves attention of anyone that visits, esp. my mum. but if i move she is right behind me following me.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Rolo was bought with my money too. He does love me but If its a toss up between my lap or my husbands he will chose my husband every time. I do all the walking, feeding, clearing up mess and the general day to day care. I took them for their injections. The reason they prefer him is I think that I have to do day to day chores, look after my grandson etc etc. I have to put the dogs down and get on. My husband sits on his fat butt in front of the TV and doesn't move for hours. They go mad when he comes in because they know they get hours of undisturbed cuddles. This sounds rude, please do not think I am insinuating you do the same! My husband will use the excuse he can't get up, the dogs are asleep in his lap. Today I was dishing up dinner while watching my 18 month old grandson. The phone rang. Did he move? Nope. He couldn't get up because the dogs were on his lap. Incase anyone hasn't noticed my husband isn't my favourite person right now! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shadow's Mammy's (Jan 9, 2012)

Ya I usualy clean up mess when I come home from college or work, or on my days off I spend the day playing with them out the back or inside throwing toy around. Full time job looking after a Chi we also own a West highland terrier so always time for playing haha those Chis love their comfort and cuddles haha they would do anything for cuddles ;-) haha


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

Bell is very strongly bonded with me, even though she spends an equal amount of time with my bf. If we are in a room with other people she will socialize with everyone, but if I get up to leave she is quick to forget everyone else, my bf included and will follow me. Or if my bf and I are together in a room and Bell gets sleepy 99% of the time she will choose to come and cuddle with me. Yet if I am not around he is her second favorite person.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

My two spend an equal amount of time with me and my other half but I would say they are both more closely bonded with me. Mylo is definitely all about me but he loves all people and is happy to sleep on Rich in the mornings at the weekend. Willow will happily divide her time and go between the two of us but if push came to shove I think she would go to me. She's curled up on my chest as we speak while Mylo is sat with his head on my leg. They both often sit with Rich though because I fidget more. Well, no...he fidgets more but if the dogs are on us he feels to bad to move. I feel bad but move anyway. They say that it's particularly common in Chis. Rich will feed them when I'm in bed or when he gets up for work but I do most of the looking after.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> My husband will use the excuse he can't get up, the dogs are asleep in his lap. Today I was dishing up dinner while watching my 18 month old grandson. The phone rang. Did he move? Nope. He couldn't get up because the dogs were on his lap. Incase anyone hasn't noticed my husband isn't my favourite person right now! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


"Ain't nobody got time for that!" Tell him to haul his lazy a$$ outa there & fill the house with dogs, worked for me


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Emmie bonded with me more than my husband. Bailey is pretty even between the both of us. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Ike has bonded with me and my husband. He also loves his big sister Sadie. But when he is upset he wants mommy.


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~ (Jan 3, 2013)

Moose loves us all including the kids. However, if given a choice of a lap, he will choose mine.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Out of my 3 Axle is very much my dog and Chloe is my husband's. Winston is a strange one. He's not super cuddly, he will sit at the feet of either one of us whereas the other two have to be draped across the chest of 'their person'. A lot of the time he is too busy with what we call 'his Winnie business' (running around moving his bully sticks and toys between all the beds which he does pretty much whenever he is not sleeping) to sit with anyone.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

All of mine prefer me first, but only one is what I'd call clingy. My first, Lexie. She didn't know she had feet before she was 6 months old. So I blame myself for that. But she loves all of my family. She just prefers me over anyone else. The other 3 do as well, but not as clingy as Lex.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Mine sure is. If I leave him with my father he will scream for me for a while then settle down.

But he is with me 24/7 so I supposed that might be why.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Rolo was bought with my money too. He does love me but If its a toss up between my lap or my husbands he will chose my husband every time. I do all the walking, feeding, clearing up mess and the general day to day care. I took them for their injections. The reason they prefer him is I think that I have to do day to day chores, look after my grandson etc etc. I have to put the dogs down and get on. My husband sits on his fat butt in front of the TV and doesn't move for hours. They go mad when he comes in because they know they get hours of undisturbed cuddles. This sounds rude, please do not think I am insinuating you do the same! My husband will use the excuse he can't get up, the dogs are asleep in his lap. Today I was dishing up dinner while watching my 18 month old grandson. The phone rang. Did he move? Nope. He couldn't get up because the dogs were on his lap. Incase anyone hasn't noticed my husband isn't my favourite person right now! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha both my husband and I use that rule! If an animal is comfy on you, the other person has to get up. I don't know who started it but it stuck somehow! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JessicaLynch (Feb 20, 2013)

Mia has her days. Some days she is mine and other days she is my boyfriends dog. It seems with her it's whoever spends the most time with her that day or whoever is on the couch.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Haha both my husband and I use that rule! If an animal is comfy on you, the other person has to get up. I don't know who started it but it stuck somehow!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No...in my house if the animals are comfy on me I still have to get up 😳


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

My friends and family refer to arnie as my shadow! He even sits by the shower and watches me!! At bedtime however he's recently taken to sleeping with the OH as I fidget too much. Although saying that I did wake up this morning cuddling him like a teddy bear, he must have wiggled out from underneath the covers during the night 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx is definitely bonded more to me. He always gets excited when hubby comes home and will sit on his lap for a little while but most of the time he is at my side.

If she wants to become more bonded I would suggest her to work on training with some yummy treats for rewards. Long walks are a great bonding item for dogs.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Basil is still a baby so maybe this will change but he is with me all day whilst the OH is at work and I do all the feeding, cleaning, walking and training, so we are very bonded and if he is in a situation where is he unsure he will always look to me and we have lots of cuddles  

However when "Daddy" comes home he just goes nuts, Daddy plays and wrestles with him the in evening and where Basil is kinda boisterous he loves the slightly rougher, hands on play (all very responsible play I might add!). We had had Basil 3 weeks when the OH flew to Texas for 2 weeks, in the back of our minds we were thinking, would Basil remember "Daddy" when he gets back. I took Basil to the airport to meet OH, when he came up to us it took Basil about 3 seconds before he got so excited and was so desperate to get to him that he wet himself all down me! So I guess he is pretty bonded to OH too!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I was curious to see if that would happen with coco, but she likes me and my partner equally. We spend most of our time together with her seeing as we work from home so I think she sees the 2 of us as one package. She's always happier when both of us are there. If we leave her alone for a few hours, she gets excited about seeing us both when we come back. She runs between me and him back and forth, one jump on me, one jump on him, one lick for him, one lick for me. It's so funny.  She loves all our friends too and will be excited to see them and cuddle up with them.

My mum's chihuahua is quite clingy though, my mum definitely comes first. She's quite picky about who she likes.



Rolo n Buttons said:


> My husband will use the excuse he can't get up, the dogs are asleep in his lap.


haha Me and my partner do the same. When he does that, I attract coco with a toy or treat to ruin his excuse.


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

If I am on the couch Lola spends all her time with me. When I get up from the pic he toys in that spot she does not follow me she is pretty lazy.


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Haha both my husband and I use that rule! If an animal is comfy on you, the other person has to get up. I don't know who started it but it stuck somehow!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Too funny I say the same thing that the dogs are so comfy I can't move.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

It is weird in my house all of the boys Gibbs, Sonny, Huly are mommy's boys! Mom rules in their eyes. All of the girls Sadie, BG, Nala are Daddy's girls. Dad rules! But that changes when my mom walks into my house! Neither I nor my husband exsist and it is all about grandma! 

Last Sunday my mom was holding Sonny, He did not want to get down for nothing, would not give me a kiss etc. Well Bg wanted to be held so I picked her up. She got in my arms and put her paws straight out for my mom to grab her. Well with Sonny boy she couldn't so when BG realized she was not going to take her she jumped into my mom's arms so my mom was stuck with both of them. We were laughing until we were crying and they just looked at us like what?


----------

